# Seeking Gamers in West/NW Suburbs of Chicago



## Kid Charlemagne (Oct 11, 2004)

We've had a couple people drop out of our every-other-Sunday gaming group due to real-life concerns (child on the way, and they were driving from Milwaukee for the past ten years!), and we're looking to recruit some new players.  

We play from noon to 8pm (though we could modify that somewhat), and the location over the past several years has been in Villa Park, or in Palatine (I think we're somewhat flexible on location).

We just finished off one campaign, and we'll be starting up a campaign run by me.  Setting will be homebrew, and we'll be starting at 1st level (get in at the ground level!)

We're in our thirties, pretty normal folks with interests outside of gaming, interested in a mix of roleplaying and mechanics.  I've run games at the EN Gameday in the past, and a fair number of folks on the boards here can vouch for my skills as player and DM, I think.

Any one interested?  We're probably not going to start up again until December, and I'd like to see who's interested so we can make some decisions on how to proceed...


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Oct 24, 2004)

badump-bump!


----------



## Halma (Oct 27, 2004)

*Joining up with you guys*



			
				Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> We've had a couple people drop out of our every-other-Sunday gaming group due to real-life concerns (child on the way, and they were driving from Milwaukee for the past ten years!), and we're looking to recruit some new players.
> 
> We play from noon to 8pm (though we could modify that somewhat), and the location over the past several years has been in Villa Park, or in Palatine (I think we're somewhat flexible on location).
> 
> ...





Hey Kid,

I would be very interested in joining you guys..  my email address is aarondkahler@eaton.com.  Drop me a message sometime sir. Thanks.


Halma


----------



## NeghVar (Oct 27, 2004)

I might very well be interested as well. My current group is slowly coming unhinged, due to folks moving out of state, and life in general getting in the way.   

I can be reached at artbraune @ aol.com.

Look forward to your email!!!


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Oct 28, 2004)

Cool!  I've sent emails to both of you, so check your inboxes....


----------



## Mym (Oct 30, 2004)

*Me too please *

I as well would be interested in possibly joining your group


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey, Mym.  Send me an email (robert dot b dot moore at comcast dot net).  Also, what kind of games do you like?  I'd like to get a sense of who possible players are, as gamers.  NeghVar, could you say a few words, too?  Not to sound like I'm auditioning ya or anything, but I'm auditioning ya...  

(I've got mutual friends with Halma, so I know he's all good).


----------



## Tomoloc1973 (Nov 4, 2004)

*I would be intrested in joining as well*

Kid,

     I would be intrested in joining as well. I am in the same group that Halma is in. My email address is Merlin397@comcast.net Look forward to hearing form you.

       Tomoloc1973


--I am not evil, just misguided--


----------



## Tomoloc1973 (Nov 5, 2004)

*Is there anymore room?*

Kid, 

I have not heard anything. Is there still room in your group. Let me know Thanks. Again, Email address is Merlin397@comcast.net. Drop me a line, Look forward to hearing from you.

Tomoloc1973


--I am not evil, just misguided--


----------

